# Running the hens!!!



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my, I'm having fun!!! Here is my new game with the chickens. Hoping it will build up more leg and thigh meat while entertaining me! Not much for my fitness, but hopefully good for my chickens (who have been free ranging since early summer)...I pick a bunch of grapes (turns out they really love concord), pick my spot to stand in, the girls all cluster around me, and I throw a grape off to my left, 10 to 15 ft. They take off after it like a pack of dogs. The ones who are leaner (bottom of pecking order at the feeder) generally get the grapes at first. The second grape goes off to my right, the third goes to the left, etc. After the lean ones get their fill and slow down, the others all get a chance. Just fun to be a part of.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They sure are fast when food gets thrown lol.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

SO much fun!!


----------

